# mal etwas anderes an gartendeko



## kleinmolli70 (24. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein paar neue gartendeko veränderungen in mein garten


----------



## Zottel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: mal etwas anderes an gartendeko*

Da hast du dir aber Mühe gegeben! Hast du alles selbst beflanzt?


----------



## kleinmolli70 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: mal etwas anderes an gartendeko*

ja hab ich , sedum und steingartenpflanzen gekauft und so damit rummprobiert


----------

